# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  علاج الصلع و تساقط الشعر

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:. 


العوامل المؤثرة في نمو الشعر:

1- قص الشعر
يعتقد الكثيرين أن قص الشعر يساعد على نموه لكن هذا في الحقيقة غير صحيح فالقص لا يحفز نمو الشعر ولا
 يغير طبيعته وإنما يؤثر فقط على الجزء الخارجي من الشعرة وهو الساق ويمكن أن يزيد من كثافة القشرة في 
الطبقة الخارجية من الشعرة مؤدياً إلى سماكة الشعرة.

2- الجنس
إن شعر الرأس أغزر لدى النساء بينما يزداد شعر الجسم لدى الرجال.

3- السلالة
يغزر الشعر لدى بعض الأجناس والعروق مثل القوقاز ويقل لدى أخرين مثل شعوب شرق آسيا.

4- الهرمونات
هناك بعض الهرمونات تزيد من نمو شعر الرأس وأخرى تزيد من شعر الجسم وهي:
- هرمون الغدة الدرقية: يؤدي نقصه إلى قلة البصيلات النامية ويظهر الشعر غير لماعاً رفيعاً، ويتساقط بسرعة.
- هرمون الغدة النخامية: يؤدي زيادة هذا الهرمون إلى تساقط شعر الرأس وزيادة شعر الجسم.
- هرمون الغدة فوق الكلوية: يؤدي زيادة الهرمون إلى زيادة نمو شعر الجسم.
- الهرمونات المذكرة(التستوستيرون): وتسبب زيادته زيادة شعر الوجه والجسم.

5- التدليك :
إن التدليك الخفيف لفروة الرأس ينشط الدورة الدموية وبالتالي بصيلات الشعر أما التدليك الشديد فيمكن أن يؤذي البصيلات.

6- التغذية:
إن التغذية الصحية المتوازنة مفيدة للجسم وللشعر بشكل عام بعكس سوء التغذية التي يمكن أن تؤدي إلى تساقط الشعر 

7- الضغوط النفسية:
تؤثر الضغوط النفسية سلباً على نمو الشعر ومثالاً على ذلك ظهور الثعلبة(منطقة على فروة الرأس خالية من الشعر).

8- الأدوية:
هناك بعض الأدوية تزيد من كثافة شعر الرأس وأخرى تقلله.

9- الأمراض المزمنة:
تضعف بعض الأمراض المزمنة من نمو الشعر مثل أمراض القلب والفشل الكلوي.

تساقط الشعر
يمكن أن يكون تساقط شعر الرأس مؤقتاً أو دائماً.



أولاُ: تساقط الشعر المؤقت:
 

هناك أسباب عديدة جداً لتساقط الشعر المؤقت ومنها:

1- فقر الدم ونقص الحديد:
يمكن أن يزيد فقر الدم تساقط الشعر بشكل واضح وملحوظ، وعادة يعود الشعر إلى طبيعته بعد العلاج.

2- التعرض للضغوط النفسية والصحية:
مثل إجراء بعض العمليات الجراحية أو الإصابة بمرض شديد أو التعرض لبعض المشكلات النفسية، فيمكن أن يتساقط 
الشعر بغزارة بعد التعرض لمثل هذه الأحوال ويعود الشعر إلى طبيعته بعد التخلص من هذه المشكلات، كما يمكن أن 
يتساقط الشعر من منطقة محددة من فروة الرأس أو من اللحية عند الرجال، ويعود الشعر الى طبيعته بعد فترة من الزمن.

3- اختلال الهرمونات:
يمكن أن يحدث هذا خلال الحمل والولادة فيغزر الشعر أثناء الحمل بسبب زيادة الهرمونات الأنثوية ويتساقط بعد الولادة عندما 
ينخفض مستوى هذه الهرمونات بشكل مفاجئ، كما ان زيادة أو نقص هرمون الغدة الدرقية يمكن أن يتسبب بسقوط الشعر الذي يعود 
إلى طبيعته بعد علاج خلل الغدة الدرقية.

4- استعمال بعض الأدوية: 
مثل العقاقير التي تستعمل لعلاج السرطان (ميثوتريكساتmethotrexate)، والعقاقيرالتي تستعمل
 لتمييع الدم( الهيبارينhaparin)، وعقار الكلوروكوين(cloroquine) الذي يستعمل لعلاج الملاريا.

5- زيادة الهرمون الذكري(التستوستيرونtestosterone) الذي يسبب تساقط شعر الرأس وكثرة 
شعر الجسد وذلك مثل مايحدث في متلازمة المبيض المتكيس(polycystic ovary syndrome).

6- الإصابة ببعض الالتهابات الموضعية في فروة الرأس مثل الالتهابات الفطرية التي تسبب تساقط الشعر في منطقة العانة.

7- يمكن أن يكون تساقط الشعر عرضاً لبعض الأمراض مثل الذئبة الحمراء
(lupus erythematousis).

8- إيذاء الشعر بالأصباغ الكيميائية أو بكثرة استعمال التجفيف بالحرارة أو بزيادة شد الشعر أثناء وضع اللفافات
 التي تستعمل قبل تزيين الشعر، أو بفرك الشعر بقوة أثناء تجفيفه.

9- كثرة تعرض الشعر للهواء والشمس والغبار.

10- غسل الشعر بصورة متكررة بالماء المالح أو العسر أو المضاف إليه مادة الكلور.

ثانياً: تساقط الشعر الدائم(الصلع):
يحصل الصلع غالباً عند الرجال ويكون ذلك بتأثير الهرمونات الذكرية، ويبدأ بعد الوصول إلى مرحلة البلوغ، ويمكن القول
 بأن النساء يفقدن بعض الشعر مع تقدمهن بالعمر غير أن الصلع الكامل بسبب الهرمونات الذكرية لا يصيب النساء إلا فيما ندر.
كما أن الصلع يمكن أن يحدث بسبب إصابة بصيلات الشعر إما بالالتهابات القفطرية أو البكتيرية أو بالحرق بواسطة مجفف الشعر 
الهوائي، هذا إذا لم يتم تلافي المشكلة مبكراً وأدت الإصابة إلى تكون الندبات في منطقة البصيلات المتأثرة.
وتجدر الإشارة الى ان الصلع يمكن ان يحدث في أحوال نادرة بسبب اعتلال مناعة الجسم الذاتية ويمكن أن يكون الصلع محدوداً في
 مناطق صغيرة أو أن يشمل فروة الرأس كلها وفي بعض الأحيان يمتد الصلع ليشمل شعر الجسد كله وهذه الحالة 
تسمى الصلع الكامل(alopecia totalis).
يسبب العلاج بالزيت الحار إصابة بصيلات الشعر ويمكن أن يحدث أذى فيها وهذا يؤدي إلى صلع دائم في المناطق 
المصابة ولذلك لابد من الحذر أثناء العلاج بالزيت أو أثناء عمل حمامات الزيت.



العلاج:
يختلف علاج تساقط الشعر تبعاً للعوامل المسببة، فإذا كان السبب هو سوء التغذية وفقر الدم فيمكن علاج التساقط بالتغذية 
السليمة وحبوب الحديد، أما إذا كان السبب هو اختلال هرمون الغدة الدرقية فيمكن أن يعود الشعر إلى طبيعته بتصحيح الخلل.
إما إذا كان تساقط الشعر بسبب الالتهابات الموضعية لا بد من استعمال المضادات الحيوية المناسبة وبعدها يتم الشفاء بإذن الله.
بالنسبة لتساقط الشعر الذي يحدث بسبب استعمال بعض الأدوية فإن التساقط يتوقف تدريجياً بعد توقيف العلاج، وإن كان لابد من 
استعمال الأدوية فيمكن استبدالها بأخرى ذات آثار جانبية أقل.
أما إذا كان تساقط الشعر بسبب زيادة الهرمونات الذكرية فلا بد من علاج المشكلة المسببة للزيادة في إفراز 
الهرمونات، وفي حالة استحالة العلاج يمكن استعمال بعض الأدوية الموضعية التي تنشط بصيلات الشعر وتزيد من
نموها مثل المينوكسيديل(menoxidil).
وفي حالة الصلع الدائم فلا يوجد ادوية لإعادة الحياة للبصيلة المعطوبة ولكن يمكن حل المشكلة بتغيير شكل تسريحة 
الشعر أو بتجعيده لإخفاء المكان المصاب، ويمكن في الحالات الشديدة إجراء عملية زراعة الشعر التي أثبتت نجاحها 
في مراكز متعددة في أنحاء العالم.

الطب البديل(خلطات ونصائح لتقوية الشعر وعلاج الصلع ومنع تساقط الشعر وتثبيته):
العناية بالصحة العامة ، حيث إن لها تاثير مباشر على سلامة الشعر أو تساقطه ، فجذور الشعر وبصيلاته تعتمد على 
ما يحصل عليه جسمك من غذاء، ولذا فمن الضروري أن يحتوي طعامك على العناصر الأساسية للغذاء وأهمها البروتينات
 التي تتوافر في اللحوم والبيض والبقول ومنتجات الالبان والفيتامينات والمعادن والاملاح التي توجد بوفرة في الخضراوات 
كالسبانخ والجزر والكرنب والخضراوات الورقية والفاكهة الطازجة. 
الحرض على تدليك فروة الرأس يوميآ في الصباح الباكر ، أي قبل الانشغال في الاعمال ، والهدف من ذلك هو تنشيط الدورة 
الدموية لفروة الرأس بقصد الحفاظ على صحة الأرضية التي يعيش فيها الشعر، ويجب أن يكون التدليك بأطراف الأصابع على
 ان يشمل الرأس كله ويفضل إستخدام بعض الفيتامينات أو المستحضرات المغذية للشعر ، ويمكن الإستعانة بلسيون الشعر اثناء
 التدليك، وبالنسبة للشعر الجاف يفضل بعد عمل حمام الزيت لف الشعر بفوطة دافئة بعد الحمام لزيادة تنشيط الدورة الدموية. 
تجنب المنتجات الكيماوية للشعر مثل الصبغات وكريمات فرد الشعر ، وكذلك مجففات الهواء الساخن (السشوار) وغيرها. 


أ. الشعر العادي: يراعي غسيل الشعر العادي بمعدل مرتين إسبوعيآ خلال فصل الشتاء و3 مرات إسبوعيآ خلال فصل
 الصيف، مع ضرورة إستعمال الصابون والشامبو القليل القلوية للحفاظ عليه من الجفاف، مع تصفيف الشعر مرة واحدة في 
الاسبوع بإستخدام بعض الزيوت النباتية مثل زيت الزيتون أو نبات الصبار لضمان حيوية الشعر ونضارته.
ب. الشعر الدهني: يفضل غسل الشعر الدهني ثلاث مرات إسبوعيآ بشامبو يحتوي على الليمون أو البيض 
(حتى يخلّص الشعر من الدهون الزائدة).

 

ت. الشعر الجاف: يكفي غسل الشعر الجاف مرة واحدة في الإسبوع بإستخدام شامبو يحتوي على الزيت
 أو اللانونين، ويفض عمل حمام زيت الخروع إسبوعيآ.
يفيد استخدام بعض النباتات(مثل زهور البابونج وبذور الفول السوداني) مع نباتات الزيتون والصبار
 وكذلك بذور نبات الجزر في تقوية الشعر ومنع سقوطه. 
يفيد تدليك فروة الرأس بعصير البصل لعلاج سقوط الشعر كما يفيد كذلك في إزالة بقع ونمش الوجه عندما 
يسخن وينقع في الخل ثم يدعك به الوجه. 

 

يفيد تناول الاتي لمدة 3 شهور:
 
في اليوم الاول: تناول حزمة جرجير ، وفي اليوم الثاني ثمرة جزر غير مقشور ، وفي اليوم الثالث ثمرة 
خيار بقشرها ، وفي اليوم الرابع تكرر بنفس الرتيب على مدى 3 شهور ، وفي الشهر الرابع يستخدم مخلوط 
متساوي النسب من كل من زيت اللوز الحلو وزيت الخروعغ وزيت الزيتون لتدليك فروة الرأس مع قطرات الماء 
عند التدليك وذلك مرة واحدة قبل النوم كل ليلآ (ويمكن إستخدام هذا الخليط للرموش والحواجب أيضآ) ثم يمشط 
الشعر بمشط واسع العيون ، وفي الشهر الخامس يدهن الشعر مرة واحدة أو مرتين في الاسبوع بخليط من الزيوت
 السابق ذكرها ، كما يمكن إستخدام قطرات قليلة منه لدهان البشرة فيعمل على شدها وتنعيمها ويزيد من سمك الرموش وكثافتها.
عمل خلطة مكونة من الثوم النيء أو زيت الثوم(وهو الأقوى لأنه مركز) مع النخاع البقري ومع عصير أو زيت البصل 
، وتلخط هذه المكونات ثم تعصر في مفارق الشعر ثم تعرض للبخار حتى تتفتح المسام وذلك لمدة ربع ساعة وتكرر هذه العملية 
مرة كل اسبوع. 
دهن أطراف الأصابع للأيدي بزيت بذور الجرجير النقي ويدهن بها المناطق الخالية من الشعر والمناطق المراد إنباتها حتى تمتصه
 فروة الرأس ، على أن يكرر ذلك3 مرات يوميآ ، ولا تغسل شعرك إلا مرة واحدة إسبوعيآ ، وبالمداومة لمدة شهرين. 
يفيد إستخدام الحناء في تغذية الشعر ، فهي أفضل وأقدم شكل للصبغة الطبيعية، حيث تغذي الشعر وتمنحه الملمس الحريري كما
 تمنحه الجمال الطبيعي وتحمي اطرافه من التقصف. 
الإبتعاد عن أية مصادر للقلق النفسي ، وعدم كبت مشاعر الغضب أو الاحباط أو القهر أو الحزن ، وإنما المسارعة إلى تفريغها 
حتى لا تتراكم داخليآ ، وهنا تأتي ممارسة الرياضة الخفيفة كالمشي، وجلسات المصارحة والمكاشفة مع أقرب الأحباء كعلاج 
سريع للضغوط النفسية، وبالتالي للصحة العامة . 
يفيد مزج 50 جرام من عصير الجرجير مع مقدار 50 جرام من السبرتو(كحول) مع قليل من ورق زهر الورد ، ويدلك 
به جلد الرأس يوميآ لمدة شهر لمنع سقوط الشعر ، كما يفيد إستخدام زيت الجرجير مع تناول قرص فيتامين "ب" مركب+ 
قرص حديد لمدة 3 ايام أثناء إستخدام زيت الجرجير. 
غسل الشعر بمنقوع الزعتر يقوي الشعر ويمنع سقوطه. 
يفيد غضافة زيت الخروع الطبي إلى مكونات الشامبو لغسل الشعر لزيادة بريقه ولمعانه ولمنع سقوطه أو تقصفه. 
لعلاج الصلع الأنثوي يفيد تناول محلول 2% من مادة MINOXIDIL 
خلط زيت الخروع بزيت اللوز الحلو وزيت الزيتون ويدهن به الشعر. 
خلط عصير الجرجير بعصير البصل وزيت الزيتون ومسحوق حبة البركة ويستخدم كدهان. 
يفيد مغلي قشور الثوم ويخلط بزيت الزيتون ويدهن به الشعر. 
خلط عصير البصل مع عصير الجرجير بالتساوي مع قليل من الكحول مذاب فيخ عصير الثوم ويدهن به الشعر. 
غلي الصبر في زيت الزيتون ويدهن به الشعر. 
طحن ورق التين المجفف ويضاف إليه زيت الزيتون الساخن مع قليل من ماء الورد ويدلك بهما فروة الرأس مرة واحدة يوميآ. 
مزج مقداران متساويان من عصير الجرجير والكحول النقي مع قليل من ماء الورد ويدلك بهما فروة الرأس مرة واحدة يوميآ. 
عمل مزيج مكون من { 10جرامات زيت فازلين + 25 جرام زيت خروع + 5 جرامات زيت عطر الصنوبر + 75 جرام 
كحول أبيض + 3 جرام عطر بنفسج } ويدلك بهذا المزيج الشعر وجذوره. 
عمل مزيج مكون من { 5 جرامات نشادر + 15 جرام عطر التربنتينا + 100جرام كحول بالكافور }
 ويتم تدليك جذور الشعر. 
يفيد دلكه بعصير الفجل. 
يفيد دلكه بعصير الجرجير مع زيت الورد. 
أكل البصل مع الوجبات. 
أكل الترمس أو إستخدام ماء غليه كغسول.

----------


## mylife079

شكرا باريسياااااااااا

----------


## باريسيا

العفو حمود 

الله يسعدك ؛ شكراً اكتير الك

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة باريسيا

----------


## باريسيا

يسعدلي محمد 
ربي يخليك ؛ مرسي الك على طلتك الحلوه

----------


## khaled aljonidee

من زمان و انا بدي هيك معلومه :Db465236ff: 

لأنه شكله كمان سنتين رح انفق عالاخر :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

هههههههههههههههههه لادخيلك اهتم اشوي براسك

----------

